# wpa_state=DISCONNECTED

## Mzero679

Hello!

I'm having problems with controlling wpa_supplicant through wpa_cli.

I can connect with iw dev to WPA2 networks just fine, but when I try to connect with wpa_cli, it says 

```
Could not connect to interface 'wlo1' - re-trying
```

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eno1="dhcp"

modules_wlo1="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlo1="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlo1="-Dwext"
```

And here is /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

update_config=1

network={

              ssid="*SSID*"

              psk=*PSK*

}
```

Any advice?

----------

